# Mods for my cheap offset



## darce87 (Jun 11, 2017)

Hey guys

Got myself a cheap offset which I'm going to modify to help improve regulating temp (cast iron skillet as thermal mass/water pan, sealing any leaking joints, going to build a charcoal basket from an instant BBQ grate). Pretty certain the analogue thermometer in the dome is useless when I first used it. So I'm thinking of buying this. Wanted to know what part of the probe measures the temp. Is it just the tip (;-)? Could I get away with putting one end just under the lid at grate level? Other idea would be to drill a hole in the lid at grate level only just big enough to get the probe through. Then I can stick the other probe in the meat. Thoughts and advice?


----------

